# Jollies



## silverback66 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have been craving jalapeños like crazy lately! I just can't get enough of the little [email protected]&ers haha. On steak, chicken, in my eggs, rice... Just eating them out of the jar.. I love my fiery little jollies! Haha that is all just thought I'd share

To keep this post somewhat relevant.. I wonder if my body is lacking something the jalapeños are high in?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Put the pipe down..


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 24, 2013)

I like them too on nacho chips.  But my butt doesn't like em coming out.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 26, 2013)

Haha I have gone through 2 jars in the last 2 weeks. 

At least they are high in vitamin A and C! I will just sit and eat them out of the jar.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 26, 2013)

natural thermogenic.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 26, 2013)

lycan Venom said:


> natural thermogenic.



Very true! :headbang:


----------

